# Usar placa amplificadora de Sony MHC-RG330



## leonarr (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola a todos,  necesito que una tarjeta de amplificación me funcione, era de un Sony y yo se la quité porque se le dañó el integrado que controlaba el tablero y no se encontraba y quiero hacerme un amplificador con esa tarjeta.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2012)

Necesitamos muchísima más información que esa y muchas fotos para poder ayudarte.

A groso modo tenés que encontrar 3 cosas fundamentales:

1) Entrada de alimentación (y saber tensión y corriente)

2) Entrada de audio (donde va positivo y neutro de cada entrada)

3) Salidas de potencia

y listo...con eso lo haces funcionar


----------



## leonarr (Jun 2, 2012)

estas son las imajenes


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2012)

¿Que modelo era el componente Sony del cual sacaste esa etapa de potencia?

Veré si puedo localizar el manual de servicio y vemos que mover para encenderlo.

Saludos!


----------



## leonarr (Jun 2, 2012)

el modelo es este El SONY MHC-RG330 Sistema Mini  http://www.avland.co.uk/sony/mhcrg330/mhcrg330lrg.jpg



er rele de la fuenente y el rele dela protecion del sonido ya los tengo funcionando 
el de el suiche que le puse ya prende y apaga

http://www.avland.co.uk/sony/mhcrg330/mhcrg330lrg.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2012)

Yo normalmente Puenteo todos los relevadores, tanto los del voltaje principal como los de salida. Un simple alambre sirve para eso.

El detalle siempre es con las señales de Mute. Deja busco el service manual.


----------



## leonarr (Jun 2, 2012)

agale si por que donde tenia la otra targeta dise sys mute


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2012)

Quite Q527, es un 2SA1235. Si aún se pone necio, también Q525 y Q526. El primero es el mute switch principal, los otros dos son sus ayudantes.

Metiendo señal en R559 (L) y R560 (R) debería de andar, ya con los relays puenteados. No se le olvide poner de nuevo el disipador a los transistores y siempre probar con una lámpara serie!!! No se le olvide!

Saludos!


----------



## leonarr (Jun 2, 2012)

uuuuuu gracias tu ere un teso mis respeto gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2012)

De nada. Esperamos las fotos del amplificador en un nuevo gabinete 

Saludos!


----------



## leonarr (Jun 3, 2012)

ayer busque el Q527 Q525 Q526 y busque la señal y hoy los quite y se  calentaron dos transistores el Q535 y el Q534 y no esta funcionando todavía


----------



## CCB (Jun 3, 2012)

esta interesante, como para revisarlo y tal ves armar algo similar, podrias decir los cuatro integrados que momenclatura tienen, que voltage entrega el trafo midiendo con el tester y que tammaño tiene,ademas del valor de los condensadores, el numero de los diodos, asi como que dice atras en la caja del mini, y si pudieras sacar una sola foto de la placa por el lado cobreado y que al sacar la foto no le llegue iluminacion directa sino a la sombra para asi apreciar mejor su esquema de coneccion


----------



## leonarr (Jun 3, 2012)

bueno tiene dos condensadores de 3300uf a 63v y dos de 4700uf a 35v y los diodos tiene 2 402 y 2 in540 y lots transistores son 2 fp1016 y 2 fn1016







































aqui esta el quipo quele quite la etapa de amplificación  http://es.scribd.com/menyto2010/d/57082871-HCD-RG330-996122301








mira aber como asemos para que me colabores


----------



## CCB (Jun 3, 2012)

Mira a mi me paso algo similar hace poco, yo por estar molestando uno lo termine quemando un controlador o procesador nose que era y este chip no se conseguia, asi que quite la placa donde esta el chip quemado dejando el resto, amplificador, el pre, el ecualizador y radio, pero pues estos no funcionaban sin el chip quemado por lo que procedi a mirar que decia en los conectores que unian esa placa al resto y encontre uno donde decia (power) que iva a un transistor y este a un tiristor que era el que activaba, (encendia) el equipo, asi que yo uni por medio de una resistencia de 100k esa pista, (conector) a la pista (+) no dando resultado, pero si a la pista(-) infortunadamente solo se mantenia prendido si se mantenia unida la resistencia al (-) por lo que utilise un microswich para conectarla y desconectarla, prendiendo y apagando, ya con esto me faltaba como activar el radio y el amplificador ademas del control de volumen que era digital, por lo que procedi de igual forma que en lo anterior a unir por medio de una resistencia de 100k cada conector, eran como 20, con el polo, pista(+) o (-) haber que se activaba de esta forma logre encender radio y cambiarle de banda



y era el conector que decia radio y band, habia otro que decia mute pero este no mostraba variacion si lo unia a (+) o (-) pero si pasaba algo si en seria a la R utilizaba un diodo zener con el (-) polarizandolo con un capasitor a (+1v), bueno para no alargar dire que asi ensañando, "polarizandolos" como digo yo, con los conectores que unian las placas logre poner a funcionar el resto del equipo y esto sin quitar ningun componente de la misma


----------



## CCB (Jun 3, 2012)

sin modificar nada, hay habria es ver que conectores tienen y "polarizarlos" tal como haria un microcontrolador, por que si mal no estoy un microcontrolador activa o desactiva una cierta funcion enviando un (1) o un (0) al conector correspondiente


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

El conjunto Q534-Q535 se encargan del regulador "-VFL", que si no me equivoco, poco tiene que ver con la etapa amplificadora (Es el regulador del display fluorescente).

Espero que estés haciendo las pruebas con lámpara serie, eso por cualquier cosa imprevista. Le he dado vida a varias etapas de potencia de viejos Sony, no es mucho problema. El detalle con esta es que Es transistorizada... Y nunca he revivido una, pero no difiere en mucho a las que son integradas. Las señales de control mute, stby, relay, dc, son idénticas. Verifica, que no tengas DC a la salida de los altavoces principales.

Y, odio que tenga tanto SMD por debajo de la placa... Pero pues, que se le va a hacer. Si la etapa de potencia estaba OK, ningún problema debe de haber ahora que tienes el mute desactivado y los relays desactivados.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

Acá les dejo el Manual de servicio de ese Sony.

http://www.mediafire.com/?2kh1cd049xwz0ad


----------



## leonarr (Jun 3, 2012)

1:L-out
2:spgnd
3:R-out
4:link/matrix
5:unreq vm
8:relay
7:in-L
8:amp-agnd
9:in-R
10:vcc
11wr gnd
12:vm (ac)
13:vm (ac)


----------



## CCB (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola disculpa Tacatomon, ya que eres mas experimentado en esto que opinas de la forma como con algo similar que me paso yo procedi....





leonarr dijo:


> 1:L-out
> 2:spgnd
> 3:R-out
> 4:link/matrix
> ...



La (11)dice pwr gnd, nose que dira el señor Tacamon pero ese conector recibe en comando del controlador que lo une al gnd de la placa, yo asi lo hice a traves de una R100K


----------



## leonarr (Jun 3, 2012)

1:sys mute
2:c-lim
3:vh (10v)
4:hold
5:sw in
6:0-power
7:-vfl
8:vstby
9:fil-2
10:fil-1
11:sw-limit
12:sw on/off sens
13-on


----------



## CCB (Jun 3, 2012)

.....y (1/2/3) son las salidas a los parlantes, puedes primero que nada ponerles un disipador a los transistores, luego conectar en serie con una R56oh unos parlantes pequeños a las salidas antes mencionadas...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

Intenta meter audio de nuevo, esta ves, con referencia a "*AMP-A-GND". *Ya se me olvidaba que esta etapa de potencia trabaja en Clase-H...

De igual manera, verifica que tengas todas las tensiones correctas en la fuente de poder principal.


----------



## CCB (Jun 3, 2012)

...disculpa la primera fila son los conectores de que parte, esto para no confundirlos con los segundo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

Aun no me respondes si estás usando *lampara serie*. Si dañas la etapa de  potencia y está OK, repararla será un gran dolor de cabeza...

 Por cierto, *AMP-A-GND* tienes que juntarla con* PWR-GND*. Ya que eso lo hacía otra placa a través del conector *CN501*


----------



## leonarr (Jun 3, 2012)

y esta es la segunda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tacatomon no estoy usando lampara serial



esque no tengo y no *h*ay con que hacerla


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

Pues Usa una!!! Puedes hacer un corto-circuito y volar la etapa de potencia en pedazos!!!

En donde está el Fusible principal del transformador, quita ese fusible y coloca en su lugar, una lampara Incandescente de 100W, eso es todo. Con eso proteges el amplificador. Simple y sencillo, así que *Hazlo!!!*

Usa cables, soldalo, hazle como quieras, pero coloca esa lampara serie ahí!!!

*Después* de colocar la lampara, *Sigues con las pruebas...* haz lo de juntar la GND del Amp con la PWR-GND y pruebas...


----------



## leonarr (Jun 3, 2012)

tacatomon que se significa Clase-H



bueno ya lo *v*oy a hacer lo de la lampara


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

Sin muchas vueltas, Un amplificador Clase-H es un amplificador de Audio Clase-AB  común al cual se le agregan rieles de alimentación extras con tal de  lograr un nivel de salida mayor pero con más eficiencia. Al tener 2 lineas de  voltaje (*VH+*, *VL+*, *GND*, *-VL*, *-VH*) el voltaje menor (VL) se encarga de los  niveles de salida pequeños, así, VH no está en uso y la disipación es  mucho menos a que estuviese siempre VH presente. Cuando el nivel de  salida lo requiere, los Mosfets de conmutación *Q18 y Q19*  "Agregan" VH+ y VH- para que el amplificador logre suministrar más  voltaje RMS a la carga. De ahí el que use 4 Condensadores para alisar la  DC. también usa 2 puentes rectificadores de onda completa, pero todo se  basa a 1 sola GND.
En un amplificador de audio normal Clase-AB, solo está presente 1 solo voltaje de trabajo (+VCC, GND, -VCC).


----------



## leonarr (Jun 3, 2012)

a donde pon*g*o el negati*v*o de la señal de s*o*nido*?*


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Aun no me respondes si estás usando *lampara serie*. Si dañas la etapa de  potencia y está OK, repararla será un gran dolor de cabeza...
> 
> Por cierto, *AMP-A-GND* tienes que juntarla con* PWR-GND*. Ya que eso lo hacía otra placa a través del conector *CN501*



Ahí, como lo dije mensajes atrás...


----------



## leonarr (Jun 3, 2012)

ya ensaye de nuevo y todavía no suena



los *V*olta*j*es de el trasformador so*n* 2 de 20acv y 2 de 38acv y uno de 12acv y otro de 3acv

y ya no se están calentando los dos transistores que te *h*a*b*ía mencionado antes


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

Ahora, con el diagrama en mano, verifica que tengas presente los voltajes en rojo que te indica el amplificador. Todos están referidos a GND.

El diagrama está en el manual que subí mensajes atrás... Vaya etapa, se está poniendo del rogar.

Los voltajes, midelos después de los filtros. Deben de estar presentes los 2 voltajes diferentes. Hablamos de alrededor de +-28VDC en VL y +-50VDC en VH.

Verifica que estén presentes los voltajes como lo indica el diagrama.


----------



## leonarr (Jun 3, 2012)

no funciona el manual no me quiere dar



*no funciono el diagrama*


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

leonarr dijo:


> no funciona el manual no me quiere dar


Acá está el link de descarga.

http://www.mediafire.com/?2kh1cd049xwz0ad



leonarr dijo:


> *no funciono el diagrama*


Encuentre todos los voltajes en la etapa, guíese con el manual. No se le olvide siempre probar y medir con la lámpara serie. Todo con calma, no se desespere.

Saludos.


----------



## omarmx (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola Amigo se que estabas armando un amplificador dime como te fue funciono bien por fin. fijate que yo tengo un equipo aiwa que usa los mismos compònentes que tu ex sony. Se me daño la undad de cintas, la radio, la unidad de cd y ultimanamente solo lo tenia como amplificador pero hace poco se me daño tambien la etapa de amplificacion y la verdad me ha quedado la tarjeta y la fuente buena, me gustaria armar un amplificador con un STK y usar la tarjeta para activarlo me gustaria saber si ati te funciono y que voltajes te tira la fuente.

desde ya te doy las gracias por tu ayuda.


----------

